

Ask HN: What's the best strategy to relocate to the Bay Area? - mresolver

I'm a recent CompSci grad working in the Midwest for a small software company. I want to relocate to the Bay Area.<p>What's the best strategy to find a software engineering job in the crowded SF job marketplace for someone who doesn't live there? How do I start making professional connections with companies and individuals that are 2,000 miles to the west? Who should I be talking to?
======
rll
Honestly I think the best way is to just come out here if you are able to.
Grab a room from AirBNB and stay for a month or two. Figure out what you like
to do, then find the companies that do that and tell them you are really
interested in working for them.

Show up for hack days, tech talks, meetups, user group meetings and all the
various things that are happening all the time. Talk to others at these events
and ask them if they know someone at one of the companies you are interested
in.

------
answerly
We are hiring right now- I'd love to chat. I'm also an SF native so can give
you some general perspective on the bay area as well. Feel free to email me
any time. joe@answerly.com

------
zkirill
When are you thinking of relocating?

~~~
mresolver
Sometime in 2011 -- I'm honestly pretty flexible.

~~~
zkirill
Send me a shout on Twitter?

